# Hello :)



## Sam (Aug 27, 2009)

Hi Everyone 

I've not logged in here for a week or more in favour of trying to sort out the proverbial crap in my offline life (long story involving a rather unsavoury Egyptian, lies, verbal and written abuse, threats and blackmail and a suitably large sum of my money being "stolen" - the fun that is my life in Egypt  ).


:boxing:


Hope you've all been having a better time than me. 
Any gossip??? I guess I can go and reads the threads and see!!

Oh and Happy Easter to all. Hope the Easter bunny managed to find you all :clap2:

Sam x


----------



## DeadGuy (Jan 22, 2010)

Hey there,

“Told you! There’s so much sh!t in here but no need to worry, it feels much better then it sounds doesn’t it? ”

“I can helb you big time wiz your broblims, I well be your friendz and teech you Araby, pleaze call me cause I have no money inside my phone, my number iz 000 000 00 00“

    

After a couple of debates I've decided that my first post in another thread should go like this, was just trying to be “nice” and see how it feels, and you were the lucky one to get "that" nice attitude, sorry, nothing personal  But it feels great to know that I can be THAT stupid if I wanted to loool  

Now seriously, hope it all went well (Or going well, cause I think what you’ve been talking about will take a long time to be completely over :s).

You didn’t miss much though, trust me, your CSI week sounds more interesting and funnier, just the second article about Alexandria that I think you've missed lol

Happy Easter


----------



## sungirl (Nov 25, 2009)

Well hey!!! Come to England - We never have unsavoury English men, perish the thought.

English men never lie, never heard one shout or be rude either spoken or written, threats do not exist here and neither does any sort of violence, blackmail or theft.

In fact, we are so lucky here in these green lands to be blessed with such greatness all around us.


----------



## Sam (Aug 27, 2009)

DeadGuy said:


> Hey there,
> 
> “Told you! There’s so much sh!t in here but no need to worry, it feels much better then it sounds doesn’t it? ”
> 
> ...


Hey DeadGuy,

Missed you 

Hey, tried calling your number 000 0000 000 000, didn't work  what did I do wrong??? 

Well, I know which post you are referring to, but I didn't get a chance to read through all those pages yet so will refrain from making any comment until I do, if I get that much time  lol

Unfortunately this is not one of those cases though where I was a fool and trusted someone who wanted to "helb" me and gave him a sum of money - in this case it is money owed to me that is being withheld. I am hoping it shouldn't take a long time though as it is not going through police/courts etc - there is nothing they can do. I am hoping it will be solved amicably in the next week or two, I have my ways :eyebrows: 

P.S. Thanks for picking me to be "nice" to. I feel privileged :clap2:


----------



## Sam (Aug 27, 2009)

sungirl said:


> Well hey!!! Come to England - We never have unsavoury English men, perish the thought.
> 
> English men never lie, never heard one shout or be rude either spoken or written, threats do not exist here and neither does any sort of violence, blackmail or theft.
> 
> In fact, we are so lucky here in these green lands to be blessed with such greatness all around us.


Fantastic - glad you are so happy in your green lands.

And Happy Easter to you too


----------



## MensEtManus (Jul 30, 2009)

Just a general rule that I used when I give money to anyone is to go through a certain checklist.

1) know his address (he must be living there for a while 10 years+)
2) check his utility bills and check if they are in his name
3) make him sign several blank papers
4) make him sign a paper with 10x the amount he is asking from me 
5) know the address of his father. 

Of course, all the above does not mean he won't just run away with the money, but it at least might deter him from thinking to run away with the money. 

As you said, the police/court system is useless unless you know a few "practical" police folks, who basically torture/rape the guy until he confesses. They have become quite creative lately, electrocuting the man's private parts... 

Anyhow, I wish you all the best and I hope everything works out.


----------



## Sam (Aug 27, 2009)

MensEtManus said:


> Just a general rule that I used when I give money to anyone is to go through a certain checklist.
> 
> 1) know his address (he must be living there for a while 10 years+)
> 2) check his utility bills and check if they are in his name
> ...


Thanks for your comment.

Very good advice. Another I'd add to the list which would even rule out all the others is the signing of trust receipts. Something every Egyptian rightfully fears.
My checklist before lending money is shorter... actually there is no checklist just a simple rule "don't expect it back"  . That's in reference to anyone, not necessarily an Egyptian or in Egypt.

For me, I have many creative ways in mind to get what's rightfully mine - and they will hurt a lot more than electricity to the balls in the long run 

Anyway, I'm still giving the opportunity for an amicable resolution, naming and shaming will come later if not


----------



## DeadGuy (Jan 22, 2010)

MensEtManus said:


> Just a general rule that I used when I give money to anyone is to go through a certain checklist.
> 
> 1) know his address (he must be living there for a while 10 years+)
> 2) check his utility bills and check if they are in his name
> ...


@ MensEtManus:

Great post, really, specially #3, seems like this one scares the **** out of them and lets them know what kinda person they're dealing with, if they're cons they just forget the whole thing and move to find another victim, but I'd like to add #6

6)A copy from his/her ID (Of course after taking a look at the ID itself, just to make sure the copy isn't a fake).

Cause if you got all those papers and guarantees but you don't have his ID info there will be nothing you can do with it basically, unless you do know some of the "electricians" in the police stations 

@ Sam:

Don't hesitate to threat using police, specially "amn el dawla" (The local CIA ) and tell him that you're a foreigner and they will do their best to get your money out of him, that will scare the sh!t out of him, trust me, they're worse than the police guys when it comes to their "electricians" lol

And the calls, may be it's cause "there's no money INSIDE my phone??? Send me money, you're a rich foreigner, may be you can send me a phone too?"  

Ok, that was the last time I go with that play, I already feel stupid 

Best of luck


----------

